# Square-1 BLD



## Alextk (Aug 23, 2009)

Im a bit curious if somebody has tried to solve a square 1 blindfolded?


----------



## floan (Aug 23, 2009)

http://www.speedcubing.com/records/recs_bf_sq1.html


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Aug 24, 2009)

I did it twice, one DNF and one succesfull one. 
But its just nasty, because i had problems with the movement:fp
You have to practise the algs that you want to use for blindfolded solving so long, so you can do them really absolutely perfectly. Doing the square 1 blindfolded isnt really that hard. I would say, that a 4x4x4 BLD is harder, am i right???

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 24, 2009)

DennisStrehlau said:


> I did it twice, one DNF and one succesfull one.
> But its just nasty, because i had problems with the movement:fp
> You have to practise the algs that you want to use for blindfolded solving so long, so you can do them really absolutely perfectly. Doing the square 1 blindfolded isnt really that hard. I would say, that a 4x4x4 BLD is harder, am i right???
> 
> Greetings, Dennis



I'd say cubeshape is harder than centers.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 24, 2009)

you need to be able to trace the Edges and Corners the rest is easy


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Aug 24, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> DennisStrehlau said:
> 
> 
> > I did it twice, one DNF and one succesfull one.
> ...



Absolutely, but when you are used to it, it becomes more and more easy. And i also meant, that you have to memorize much more on the 4x4x4, the Square 1, as i remember, is even less than a 3x3x3, i mean to memorize.

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Sep 6, 2009)

how do you do it and whats the method?
could you maybe make a tutorial or tell me where you learned


----------



## joey (Sep 7, 2009)

Garh. 

It's just speed BLD, aka trace then entire solve.
Or at least trace the cube shape, and then do like an old pochmann style solve.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 7, 2009)

joey said:


> Garh.
> 
> It's just speed BLD, aka trace then entire solve.
> Or at least trace the cube shape, and then do like an old pochmann style solve.



Thanks, joey. I appreciate the additional incentive to work on changing that. I think I'll go work a little on it right now.

Edit: It took me another year, but I finally got around to it. My method is here:
http://skarrie.se/square1blind/

I can sub-10 square-1 BLD consistently now with this method. Sub-5 should be very easy to get to.


----------

